# anyone got mammoth pictures?



## Thor the Mighty (Oct 19, 2005)

mammoth lakes area california is a sweet place to go but never had a camera to take pictures. anyone got some good ones? including mono lake area, yellowstone, and definately saddlebag lakes!


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 19, 2005)

Malachite and I went to Mammoth, Mono Lake and Bodie recently and did a little posting here. I'll look to see if I have anymore pics. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30352&highlight=mammoth

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30316&highlight=mono


----------

